# Best nappy for bitch in heat?



## chasingfidget (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi folks, just looking for some advice as I've never had any of my bitches have seasons before - they were neutered as pups. We've just rescued a year and a bit old Lhasa Apso who's just had pups, and we were hoping to have her spayed before her next season. Unfortunately this now won't happen as we're too close to the next one so I was wondering if anyone has used the nappies for bitches in season, and which is the best to go for?

Our other two are totally clueless to the whole thing so I'd rather cover her up so they don't annoy her too much with sniffing. Poor wee soul was mated on her first season so I'd like to make this one as pleasant as I can for her.

Thanks guys


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh poor button having pups so young  thank you for taking her on 

I don't know anyone who uses 'nappies' or anything like it when their bitches are in season - sorry but really don't get why you'd want to do that to her 

A nappy won't stop the smell she gives off to other dogs so if that's the only reason, it's not going to help I'm afraid

Most bitches keep themselves really clean and we've had several that we've never even found a drop


----------



## chasingfidget (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for replying  

I'd rather not have to put her through another season at all, but it's what's safest for her. I'm just concerned about how the other two will react - they're all very 'licky' dogs and I'm worried they'll...errr....take a grooming session too far! Lol. We don't want any falling out because of it.

The nappies are a last resort, we'd rather let nature and Mumble do her own thing, but I like to have a back up plan!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Oh poor button having pups so young  thank you for taking her on
> 
> I don't know anyone who uses 'nappies' or anything like it when their bitches are in season - sorry but really don't get why you'd want to do that to her
> 
> ...


Oh I dunno, Bo was utterly useless and didn't clean herself at all. I spent the best part of a month following her around with a mop because if I didn't, the house resembled something from a murder scene


----------



## chasingfidget (Mar 8, 2015)

labradrk said:


> Oh I dunno, Bo was utterly useless and didn't clean herself at all. I spent the best part of a month following her around with a mop because if I didn't, the house resembled something from a murder scene


Oh dear! Mumble is only tiny so I'm hoping she won't make too much of a mess. Although everything else she does is messy, I doubt this will be any different


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Oh I dunno, Bo was utterly useless and didn't clean herself at all. I spent the best part of a month following her around with a mop because if I didn't, the house resembled something from a murder scene


 I guess it varies - all ours & the ones my friends have had have been really clean

When is she due to go into season?


----------



## chasingfidget (Mar 8, 2015)

She's not due until around the end of April - we don't know exactly when, we're going by the date her pups were born. I can see it far enough already!

My brother's dog is a messy wee thing during her season too. But I think part of that is being a bit too podgy to reach her nether regions properly!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Lumi's just had her first proper season. She's had two others before, but they were very short without much in the way of discharge. This latest one was much more messy and we used her bitch britches for the first time. I know it's in Italian, but you can see what they are from the picture. I stuck a little absorbent liner inside, similar but smaller to the ones humans use.

Here she is:


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

I use them, I just moved out of a rented house with cream carpets, these were a life saver!! My girls have used them for every season they've ever had and my old lady was 9 when she was spayed. This site is good, measure your bitch as directed and order the relevant size. You just put a regular sanitary towel inside.
Comfortable Dog in Season Pants and Male Dog Belly Bands for your pet to help with bitch seasons, incontinency, marking and puppy/house training.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I used some Mikki pants on my girl. They're cheap and available from PAH. I didn't have any problems with them and just used a panty liner or cheap pad rather than buying the specially made ones. If it's just for one season I wouldn't be forking out for fancy ones.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Would the vet not neuter her anyway? It's six weeks away to estimated next season ? I volunteer for a rescue who has had loads of bitches neutered as routine with no idea where they are in their season cycle without any problem? Just might be an easier option if worried about managing and the other dogs and something you want to get done anyway?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Using nappies really does not sit comfortably for me - and I am sure it does not for the bitch either 

She needs to be able to clean herself and a nappy will just encourage a build up of bacteria. She is a dog for heavens sake - let her be natural. Or get your vet to spay her - if her season is not due till end of April what is the problem.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The season isn't due till about 8 weeks away (is that assuming a 6-month cycle?). Her cycle may be longer than 6 months anyway, many dogs' cycles are - one of mine only came into season every 13 - 15 months (now spayed). If you get her spayed quickly - like this week or next - there shouldn't be a problem.


----------

